
Kayak's Paul English Plans to Bring Free Wi-Fi Access to Africa - mschaecher
http://www.fastcompany.com/1645485/kayak-co-founder-starting-initative-to-blanket-africa-in-free-wireless-internet
======
dnsworks
Free sounds like a bad idea to me. Yet another band-aid on the festering wound
that the west has created while raping Africa of it's resources. Instead, we
should help build an economy.

For a while I've been considering trying to get a grant and working with
GeekCorps to teach entrepreneurship in Africa. We would go from village to
village, interview people to find those with entrepreneurial tendencies, teach
them enough of the tech to build a WISP, and give them micro-loans for the
hardware and connectivity that would enable this.

~~~
noahr
Read the rest of the article, he's partnering with local telcos and they'll be
able to charge customers for upgraded access and faster connection speeds. "I
want this to be completely self-sustaining," he says.

~~~
joubert
like partnering with the likes of Telkom? that would be awful.

